# Cancer care travel



## Peter Ashe (Feb 14, 2021)

Has anyone had experience with Hope For Cancer? They have one facility in Tijuana and another in Cancun. I'm looking for feedback from people who have actually had treatment there (or know the patient well enough to be able to provide detailed information). I want to hear about both the successes and the failures. What did you like? What did you dislike? Warnings? Caveats? Legit? A rip off? Ethical? Quacks? Please advise... Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I had never heard of them before your post, but a two minute search on the web was enough to convince me he is a snake oil salesman. Hope4Cancer - RationalWiki


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have well off Mexican friends who fought cancer for many years and they did it in Houston not in Mexico..Yes they saw some witch doctors deep in the jungle and other places but long run they settled with Houston and I am sorry to say they lost the battle..... I would not look at Mexico as an answer if I lived in the States. We have lots of snakeoil merchants.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

citlali said:


> I have well off Mexican friends who fought cancer for many years and they did it in Houston not in Mexico..Yes they saw some witch doctors deep in the jungle and other places but long run they settled with Houston and I am sorry to say they lost the battle..... I would not look at Mexico as an answer if I lived in the States. We have lots of snakeoil merchants.


Well Citali - more and more I am coming to the conclusion that you and I live in very different Mexico's...

I've never heard of Hope4Cancer - but there are very competent/capable oncologists/radiologists/surgeons in Mexico. I don't know that I would travel from the US for care in Mexico, but I probably would not travel from Mexico to the US for care either.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I live in Chiapas and Jalisco and I am French so going to the States for me is not in the cards anyways and I will stay in Mexico but I was quoting younger Mexican friends who have money and fought cancer for about 10 years.. They know what Mexico has to offer and what the US have for them and they picked the US for the type of cancer they were fighting. They did a whole lot of research as the life of the young wife was in danger..
It is very different to have opinion whe you are older and are not in that situation.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I once knew a guy who had all the money in the world, and he had close friends with even more money than that.
He had a young sister with an very aggressive form of multiple myeloma. He searched the US. Hired the best doctors away from the Mayo Clinic to care for her. They didn't choose the US or Mexico. They chose the Dominican Republic. He added nearly seven good quality years to her life.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Anecdotal stories don't help convince people of anything. This appears to be a serious concern.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well the truth i that no one knows how many years are added by chosing one place or another because there is no way to prove anything.. I could say the same about my friend who chose Houstn.. all I know is that she lived 10 years after she was diagnosed, after that we do not know anything.. THey believed they got ther best treatment and your frien believe they got the best treatment but neither case proves anything. But Dominican Republic over Mexico or the US ..?? that is faiith..


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

The point is not whether better treatment is available in the US or Mexico, or the DR for that matter. There is good, modern medical care available for a variety of conditions in both Mexico and the US, if one can seek it out, deal with the logistics, and pay the price. The original post asked about one particular clinic, Hope4Cancer. A brief google search, ignoring reviews on the clinic's own websites, turns up a number of cautionary tales about Hope4Cancer and suggestions for how to spot medical scams in general.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

AlanMexicali said:


> Anecdotal stories don't help convince people of anything. This appears to be a serious concern.


Search the internet on "Peter Ashe Life Coaching".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MangoTango said:


> Peter Ashe Life Coaching


Why? I don't understand the connection. Is he another snake oil salesman like Hope 4/for Cancer? It sounds like it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Why? I don't understand the connection. Is he another snake oil salesman like Hope 4/for Cancer? It sounds like it.


What is Life Coaching anyway? Sounds like advice my mother often gave me, and for free!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What is Life Coaching anyway? Sounds like advice my mother often gave me, and for free!


Ah yes, but young people now think their parent's wisdom isn't nearly as valuable as some stranger's advice they pay $100/hr. for


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

So far as I know you here is no standard criteria or licensing for a Life Coach but I would be skeptical of one who was susceptible to snake oil pitches.


----------



## Yank65 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mexico is full of medical quacks and false claims. Avoid these clinics. Not to say that legitimate hospitals in Mexico are bad. They are much cheaper than US/EU and offer compassionate care.


----------

